# Marshall Silver Jubilee 2551A 4x12 Cabinet Value



## BadCo73 (Jan 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone on here would know the value of a Marshall Silver Jubilee 2551A 4x12 300 watt 8 ohm cabinet is worth with G1275's in it, the cabinet is in very nice condition but I have not went to look at it yet in person. The guy wants $500 dollars for it and I was just wondering what the value of this cabinet would be?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

This 2x12 cab just sold for $425.00...

Paul's Boutique // Marshall Silver Jubilee 212 Cabinet

This whole stack is currently selling for $1,795.00...

Capsule Music

I'd guess-timate that a 4x12 would go for about $500...


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

A run of the mill 1960 in 7.5-8.5/10 condition goes for $500 used. Considering the silver tolex and (what I believe to be) English-made Celestions, I'd say you're getting quite a fair deal at $500.


----------

